# 95 honda fourtrax brake delete ??



## Montes0092 (Oct 8, 2013)

Hey everyone hope this is the rite place to ask this question I have a 95 honda fourtrax it's lifted and snorkeled well the guy that snorkeled it didn't seal the rear brakes and they fill my rearend with water and my rearend is now toast so does anyone have a link or any info on a rear brake delete or how to properly seal the rearend brake set up or any help would be greatly appreciated thanks in advance 

TJ


----------



## paradiseinmymind (Jul 15, 2014)

The brake drum should not allow water into the rear axel unless the seals in the bearing carrier are bad. depending on how long you have been running it you may still be able to rebuild it, bearing and seal kits for the fourtrax are less than $60. as far as sealing the brakes goes just use Ultra Grey RTV for the drum seal and run a new vent line all the way to your snorkel.


----------



## LBZ_Duramax (Jul 3, 2013)

Fourtrax rear brake delete, get a new sealed bearing and install in the brake backing plate and you will have less trouble with water entering into the axle tubes.


----------

